# Catfish reports?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Whos been getting into some? Lets see some pictures.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished Sat & Sunday. 1:00-5:00 pm. Nothing but drum in my boat. Dixie landing on Sat and Tombigbee on Sunday.

Gonna change tactics this weekend. Got to get deeper.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a few the last couple of trips. Picture is one a buddy caught with me last week. Did try Escambia for the first time for flathead Friday night. 5 good bites and one small flathead. Would love to go this week but its getting bright.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> Whos been getting into some? Lets see some pictures.


Absolutely stomped the big channels the past couple months on the Yahara River up in Madison, WI. Here's some photos of the biggest one I landed this summer! 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/[40-5-31-lb-channel-cat-vortex-shad]-589433/#post5000777


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

20-30 a night!!!! Lol


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

round up 12 bullheads last nite, going to try and feed some flats in a few hours on Escambia.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jaster said:


> 20-30 a night!!!! Lol


Fishing is tough when you got the Sail cats on the cleaning board


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, well I cant get to those fine eating Flat headed yella bellies. I might as well eat some "other" cat!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Caught one of those sails a few days ago and cooked it up along with some mullet. It really wasn't all that bad....perfectly edible.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear they aren't bad at all


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They are not bad. But no where near as good as those flathead


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't go this weekend due to the rain. But we have been fishing Lake Jordan in central Alabama. It's on the Coosa river just above the Alabama river.

The past two weekends we hit it hard for about 10 hours. Mid afternoon for 2, 3, and 4 finger bream for bait. LOADED up on them! Then laid jugs with live and cut bream just before dark. Lines were between 5-15ft deep in 7-65ft of water. Never got a bite. We also found some weedless flats off of points in 5-15ft of water. We tried live bream as well as wads of worms on rods and got nothing. Not a single bite We even tried cut bait on bottom in 85-100ft and still nothing. Hey, it was worth a shot. They have to be SOMEWHERE. We cant find em.

Last weekend, I caught on small yellow cat on a cricket while bream fishing about 4pm in about 5ft of water. Rest of the afternoon/night was like the above paragraph.

I dont know what the hell is going on, but we have caught next to NOTHING this year! Last year was bad, but this year is REALLY bad!

AS for the Sail Cats. I like em. The steam up real good and pretty much anything is good when deep fried in cornmeal. haha


----------

